# Digital management vs basic switches and gauges



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

I want to hear everyones opinions, and why you are for one or the other. I don't want to start a thread for arguing, I would like to keep this a mature and educating thread. I am interested in hearing what people think about digital management (ex: Airlift Auto Pilot controller) vs basic switches and gauges(ex: 7 switch box and some gauges).
Im asking because i really am curious as to what the pro's and con's are to each setup and I know there are alot of "airride educated" people on this forum that can lend some help.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (Boosted20th2886)*

I think alot of depends on wanting to spend the extra coin to go digital.
I think a digital PSI gauge and a box of switches is all you need IMO.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (Brian Fantana)*

Ian,
I've had both analog gauges and manual switches and now the digital pilot system. if your going for a newer look like i am with the carputer and such the digital theam goes better. I personaly like gauges and switches more cause its WYSIWG if there is 20 lbs in the bag there really is 20lbs in the bag.. the digital stuff is not a finite..
both are fine, and work. also there is sometimes a lil bit o lag in the digital stuff. with manual switches its instant.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_Ian,
I've had both analog gauges and manual switches and now the digital pilot system. if your going for a newer look like i am with the carputer and such the digital theam goes better. I personaly like gauges and switches more cause its WYSIWG if there is 20 lbs in the bag there really is 20lbs in the bag.. the digital stuff is not a finite..
both are fine, and work. also there is sometimes a lil bit o lag in the digital stuff. with manual switches its instant.

the man speaks the truth...the needle doesnt lie...seeing as how its operated by the air itself...and the digital units are usually faulty reads over time....but most of the time not by much....i run the analog.needle gauges.mainly due to accuracy but also due to looks and color matching capabilities...but i havent studied up on the newer digital controllers lately...are they color matchable...with the red and blue gauges?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (crippled4life)*

My dakota digital already have blue display and red illiminated buttons. Would be a perfect match in the VW`s.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (Mr Schmidt)*

I run analog gauges and switches too... Originally planned to switch to digital eventually but no see no point. Analog is accurate, simplistic and virutally maintenance free. I like the look better as well. $0.02


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (dymer)*

I run digital, and went that route for the auto ride height. I could have gone basic, but when I priced it out it wasn't that much more.
I also wanted a simpler install, which digital gives you.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

This is a lil OT but I'd love to see pics of peoples gauge and switch(s) set up... I mean, I've seen the digital controlers and they are pretty easy to do a "clean" set up/install... being a newbie to the bags and all...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (CapeGLS)*

I have a fairly unique setup compared to everyone else on here: I have digital gauges, a 7-switch box, and an analogue (pressure-based) ride height controller made by Fab-Lab.
The digital gauges I have (the FBI ones) are okay, not particularly accurate, but they get the job done and are close enough to accurate.
My switchbox is from EAI and is awesome and I love it.
For ride height control, I have a Fab-Lab Pressuryte. The cool thing about this is that all it does is set ride height. When I turn on the car, it fills the bags to a pre-set pressure (in my case, 80psi in the front, 70psi in the rear), and that's it. It also maintains that height for you should you have leaky bag/valve/fitting/etc. The system taps into your existing lines or valves via 1/8" line, so it's easy to install too.
To turn it off (if I want to play with the switches), I just flip a switch on the dash. Otherwise, you just leave it on while driving. If you play with the switches with it turned on, it will just keep trying to fill your bags back up for you. 
Best part of all, it's only $350. I _highly _recommend it to everyone.


















_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 1:27 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I have a fairly unique setup compared to everyone else on here: I have digital gauges, a 7-switch box, and an analogue (pressure-based) ride height controller made by Fab-Lab.


I was going to go that route, but for my first setup I was a bit overwhelmed... Now, I could see myself going a different route.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (CapeGLS)*

So there is a pretty good argument on both sides here. I really like how the auto pilot has one wire going to the front.
Derrick, what you have sounds great to me. That was what my original plan was, but new options opened up to me. How much wiring and running or more lines was needed for the pressuryte and analog gauges?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (Boosted20th2886)*

Honestly, I absolutely love my Easy street auto pilot. Install was plug and play and so easy.. At this point I would not change it for anything. 
Another added bonus is the controller fits perfect in the slot of your ashtray








Not the best shot..









It is easy to read and use in this location. Pre-set ride height that you set to your preferance. All up, All down and individual wheel control http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (Boosted20th2886)*

I have Air ride tech management and I love it. The only real problem I got with it is that the gauges jump around a litttle but its not to bad. Plus I have a remote that I can control the car from a 100 ft away with preset ride heights which is nice.


_Modified by agoodlife at 4:27 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Honestly, I absolutely love my Easy street auto pilot. Install was plug and play and so easy.. At this point I would not change it for anything. 
Another added bonus is the controller fits perfect in the slot of your ashtray









It is easy to read and use in this location. Pre-set ride height that you set to your preferance. All up, All down and individual wheel control http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I too have this one and its great. Super easy to use and wire. I do wish it had one more preset but oh well. Its great.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

i've thought about going analog just cus i like the way it looks more than my digital gauge. 
but u can have digital gauge like mine, i know dakota makes one like mine too, and have the manual switches.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (Santi)*

nice, bump for more discussion and pics of gauge/controller placement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (vdub-ranger)*

Here's my set-up, nothing special at all, just simple, plain, and hidden
Single, dual-needle gauge where the ashtray used to be, and the two switches are where the rear window switch is supposed to be...(i couldn't find the switch cover, but when its in there it looks totally stock








when the ashtray door is flipped down my gauge is in there (excuse the horrible fabric job, still working on it)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (Chet Ubetcha)*

For you digital guys which is better AutoPilot or RidePro? Why?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (SMOOTH)*

I like my Autopilot (count how many people have each on here)


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (CapeGLS)*

AirRideTechnologies is the shnit!!...best one ive ever messed with by far


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_AirRideTechnologies is the shnit!!...best one ive ever messed with by far
 X 2


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (dorbritz)*

I have digital display, and manual switches....Its been working great for me so far. But having those presets with the digi systems are awesome....1 touch and drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_For you digital guys which is better AutoPilot or RidePro? Why?

Ride pro is better, but im biased. The cool thing w/ ridepro is the wireless remotes. I can have 3 diff. presets on the remote and control of each coner. Plus its super easy to use.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

im going with the auto pilot cause its almost the same price as going with a dakota digital gauge and a switch box. but the install should be much easier and cleaner. im doing my whole install in one weekend.
plus i think it looks cooler than a switch box, especially in a newer vehicle like a mk4.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

I have autopilot and wish i had ridepro e2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_I have autopilot and wish i had ridepro e2
Why?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

the only thing I can think of is
2 more presets, and a remote optional.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Why?

cuz its mo bettah....like by alot


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Why?

Function, design, and implementation. The Ride Pro e2's Controller (just the controller it self not the add ons) Has better logic programming. The dithering (hysteresis) is more finite and it displays the data more precisely. With my AutoPilot, the amount of air in the tank and corners is displayed as a numerical value (just like all the rest), but that number is incorrect in auto/ride mode, It will say i have 60lbs when really i will have 14. It takes that setting and keeps it displayed the entire time, it does nto display real time. It uses fuzzy logic and records the amount of air passing by the transducer and assigns it a value when you sync your valves. If your valves are touchy like mine, the value goes all over the place.. unlike the ridepro that just measures the amount of air in the bag it self. NOW if you do not use the auto feature its fine. but everything leaks alittle so i would rather it do the work for me.. Also the Ride Pro e2 has an option for levelers to maintain height based upon degree of angle not just LBS of air..



_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 8:45 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

then there is design of the case and buttons.. I like the look and feel of ride proE2's gauge/controller its smaller in length and the buttons light up and are nice a big and easy to press. It has add on features like the levelers and the remote..... ALSO there transducers seem to be built a little better.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

so......... you wanan buy my autopilot? ill give you the bama boy discount..
That is if your a tide fan.. Tiger fans pay extra


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

question, dont mean to get off topic.
with the analog switches, you basically have to manually drop the car on your own correct? as in, i flick the switch once rapidly and the car deflates/inflates once, but if i was to hold the switch down it would inflate/deflate to your desired stance?
where as, with the digital its only programmed for presets or does it also have the features of an analog switch?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bombardi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_question, dont mean to get off topic.
with the analog switches, you basically have to manually drop the car on your own correct? as in, i flick the switch once rapidly and the car deflates/inflates once, but if i was to hold the switch down it would inflate/deflate to your desired stance?
where as, with the digital its only programmed for presets or does it also have the features of an analog switch?

you can depress the button for short burst....... or hold down for full open... also works for indiv bags/struts


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
you can depress the button for short burst....... or hold down for full open... also works for indiv bags/struts

and if you have 3/8" lines like me, it inflates FAST. well, a little fast for my liking anyway. you can tune it decently on deflation, but inflating is pretty difficult to get precise.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

two words......... FLOW CONTROL


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

two more words.... needle valves


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_two more words.... needle valves

hey, im working on it; im workin on it. just get distracted sometimes... "oooh, whats that over there? beer?!"


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

flow controls and needle valves are same same


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

yeah, i know. just gonna be something that happens after i get the complete job done. im roling on bagged rears and springed fronts right now. fronts go on tomorrow though. was gonna be today, but my buddy got stuck in horrendous traffic today and its way too late for him now... im the only one around that doesnt have to work for a while right now








edit: this is vdub-ranger, im on a friends computer. im so used to me being signed in already i totally forgot about him.










_Modified by VDubVirus at 10:54 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

After playing with the Ride Pro E2(thanks Mark!) and the autopilot, i seem to be swayed towards the ride pro e2. I really like it over the autopilot, the design, feel, avaliable options, and from what i hear on here it just seems like the more logical case.....but we will see.
I really appreciate everyones input in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

the auto pilot controller has a remote option too









no complaints about mine, 39k on the clock and counting


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Holy old thread BATMAN! I wanna see some more digital gauge set-ups. I just got a Dakota Digital Odyssey I. Its small enough to find a location for it but its hard to find a clean location for it.
I was thinking ashtray but then it will have to be out all the time, because it slides in and out, with the gauge in it, it wont shut.
Then I was thinking in one of the vents on the dash like people do with boost gauges..
Just need some input. I have an 01 A4...Santi is going to do my bag install in a couple weeks I'd need to figure out a good clean location.
So you guys with Audis on air post your gauge locations! Thanks


----------



## mk1jettacoupe (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

I'm new to the air scene and haven't purchased management yet, but I'm lovin the idea of the accuair e level with some analog gauges mounted in the ashtray. Anyone have any pros or cons to this setup?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mk1jettacoupe)*

I have digital although never personally owned a car with analogue i've worked on plenty i don't know if it because alot of the UK cars are pretty basic it wound me up flicking switches. 
I have managed to split my easy street controller down which is a great bit of kit and intergrated into my aftermarket audi rs4 steering wheel controls so now i do not have to even leave the wheel to lift it for speed bumps etc and dump it when cruising/parked this would be impossible with analouge controls.


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

How bout we throw the AccuAir system in the mix too?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (2slowT)*

Anymore?
I like the roof idea but don't want to be looking up to see air pressure.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (2slowT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowT* »_How bout we throw the AccuAir system in the mix too?

I'm looking at the new Accuair SppedSwitch controller. I'm just not sure is $350 is worth it.
http://www.accuairsuspension.c....html
It's not out so I'm probably not going to get any reviews.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Digital management vs basic switches and gauges (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_AirRideTechnologies is the shnit!!...best one ive ever messed with by far

i completely agree!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Accuair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *plush-automotive* »_











****ing awesome


----------

